# The Lucky 7 Bubble Thread of 2007 This is our year! ~ Part 8



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy    

Emxx


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Em 777

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

Lou



your a real sweetie!

Catch you tomorrow

I am not going to touch your bubbles atm as they are on a 777

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all I think all looks well bubblewise...difficult when you start a new thread though!!!


----------



## suemac38

Good morning

Hope you are all well on this lovely sunny day.

Everyones 7's look ok at the mo.

Sue XX


----------



## m1234

Good morning,
Lovely sunny day?  It's raining cats and dogs here in Taunton.  Not happy  
M1234


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ooh I just noticed someone 777d me again....

Thanks


----------



## suemac38

Sorry it is lovely here 

Sue X


----------



## Martha Moo

M1234

Fellow summer sensation  

Have blown you some bubbles to put you on a 77  

It looks like rain here and i have washing to put out 

love to all
Em


----------



## MissSunshine

Just thought I'd let you all know that the clinic just called and we've got 6embies!!!! So so happy, and my ET is at 9am tomorrow!!
Love Rhonda.xxxx

P.S. All 7's are looking great!x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

way to go rhonda!!!


----------



## suemac38

Wow thats great news Rhonda. 

Good luck tommorrow XX 

 

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

EBW u were on an 8 so sorted u to a 7

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh for goodness sake!!!

Thanks hon

I just had to sort sallyanne out she was on an 8 as well

Bubble monster definitely about.


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW put you on 777 hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thankyou  

right lets get you back up to a 777

Although I will need some help because

1. I have cramp in my right arm and cant blow bubbles with my left hand
2. Work are already looking at me funny


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to wish you all a good weekend

I am logging off in 5 mins 

So will catch you on monday  

Love Emxx

ps  for ET Rhonda


----------



## m1234

Hi Em, thanks for the bubbles.

Rhonda - well done hun, good luck for ET.

M1234


----------



## LoisLane

Best of luck for ET Rhonda, sending you lots of   and 

Louj x


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Just thought i'd let you I got a BFP !!!      The lucky 7s work !!!

       

Sarah xx


----------



## suemac38

Sarah

Congratulations !!!!!!

     

Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Excellent well done Sarah!    

LouJ x

PS. Suemac, came on as someone has messed with your bubbles, I was just trying to win the credits as well!


----------



## suemac38

Oh dear my poor bubbles are gone again  

Someone please help

Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Sorted you to 77!
Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much Louj

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Sarah congrats!

EBW put u back on a 7 as someone had put u on an 8 again!

Can someone put me on a 7 please?

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Kate!

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lou


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj you were on an 8 so 77'd ya
EBW someone messed up our 777     Have put you on 77 for now


Sarah fantastic news hun


----------



## LoisLane

Thank you.

Anybody does anybody want to do swopsy, I'll get you to 777 if you will me!

I've got my scan tomorrow, so would like to be on 777, this is making me sooo supersticious!

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in but having trouble with my 7's - someone keeps bumping me up to an 8 and it upsets me (could be hormones though!).

Louj - I am supersticious and have a scan tomorrow too - I will get you started and do as many as I can.


----------



## Kyla

Okay, just did about 300 to get you to 3177 - will come back when I can feel my finger again


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Kyla

Got you to 777, best of luck tomorrow, go and have some chocolate  !

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane

Somebody has just put you on 778    

Off I go again!

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

I spent ages just getting you Kyla to a 777 & someone has ruined it allready!!!  

We will sort it don't worry

Susie XX


----------



## Kyla

Grr - how annoying. I feel like I am being stalked! 

Lou - Another 200 for you. Off to dry my hair. Back in a bit.


----------



## sarah30

Kyla - Have put you back to 3277 !!

Sarah xx


----------



## Kyla

Thanks for your help ladies. Much appreciated!


----------



## sarah30

Well I had it changed again !!! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## LoisLane

I've just worked out it is all of us mucking it up, because we are all doing it, just ducked out at 3717, to avoid it happening again  

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane

Hooray  

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Thats funny cos i done the same & stopped to & then watched & then started again 

Kyla you now have your lucky 777

Best of luck for your scan tommorrow i will be thinking of you . XX   

Susie XX


----------



## Kyla

Girls thank you so much for your help! Makes me feel so much better


----------



## Kyla

Phew, Lou - have just returned the favour. Good luck for your follie scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

Susie- Thanks to you too honey!


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks Kyla, best of luck for tomorrow too!        

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think we're ok at the moment.

Someone is playing games with our bubbles though as mine needed rescuing 3 or 4 times yesterday.

Sarah congrats...put you back on a 77.

Im away for the weekend so please keep an eye out for the bubble monster.

Will check in again later though


----------



## suemac38

I have lost my 7's again i think someone definately has it in for us at the moment.   

Sue XX


----------



## m1234

Done it Sue,
M1234


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much M1234


Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sue put you back on a 77 AGAIN!


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou yet again   

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

this is becoming a full time job bubble watching....


----------



## suemac38

I know if i am not bubble watching or monkey watching i am trying to earn credits to keep my monkey in education


----------



## sallyanne1

Been for my scan and i have got 6 follies on the left from 14.5-10mm and 6 on the right from 14.5-11mm and endo is 12.8 which is better than last time already. Nurse said its looking better than last time now. Point is im worried sick   Last time i got 12 eggs 6 each but only 1 embie. I did have loads of smaller follies though so i suppose it could have something to do with it. But the cons said there was nothing wrong with my eggs they dont know why it happened   I was hoping for my eggies this time


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

I've just read your post hon and sorry that you are feeling upset  !  Positive things were said and happened at the scan, try and focus on those.  I should imagine that it is difficult not to think about your previous cycle, but try and think of this one as a whole new chapter.  Anyway sending you 7 lots of each of these!               !  

My scan went well and IUI is going ahead on Monday.  I had 3 follicles at 16mm two left and one right.  I so wish I could fast forward the next 3 weeks.

Hope everyone else is good.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks Louj   Looks like we will be in the 2ww together


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sallyanne        

no two cycles are alike...look at me....6 eggs, one embie that didnt divide...then 5 eggs 2 embies.....then 3 eggs (one from tiny follie) and two embies.....

As Lou said they sounded positive today.

Lou good luck for monday.


----------



## Strawberries

Hi girls,

Can someone put me back on a 7 please.


                Strawberries.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go a 77 for now


----------



## sallyanne1

Im on an 8    HELP I need all the luck i can now im back at clinic tomorrow for another scan


----------



## brownowl23

someone was helping me so I stopped so we didnt go over


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Sally-Anne, good luck tomorrow!  Fingers crossed for you hon.

Browowl it was me, I thought it was going up fast lolx

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

im now on a 9     

Thanks Louj and chris


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Went for my jab and then came back to do 777, think Brownowl was helping again too.

That should set you up nicely for tomorrow!
      
Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Thankyou so much ladies


----------



## suemac38

Kyla i kept an eye on your bubbles & put them back on a 77 hope today went great   


Sue X


----------



## Strawberries

EBW1969 - Thank you for my 7s  .


                Strawberries.


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, it looks like the 7s are doing over time for some of you, well done  and good luck!!    

Kyla, I've put you back on 77.

Tina xx


----------



## Kyla

Thanks girls, looks like someone has it in for me again  
Oh well, scan went well which is the main thing.

Kyla xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Kyla

I'm so glad the scan went well for you. I've put you back on 77.

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

You star! Thanks Lou


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can someone help kyla again she was on an 8.
I have put her on a 7 but cant blow bubbles from here easily and have to go to bed soon, early start tomorrow...

Have a good weekend all


----------



## LoisLane

What loon keeps blowing the bubbles?  Come on own up, no more  

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looking good.

Back later when i have had my scan


----------



## Kamac80

Ok all looking good so far!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kyla you were on an 8 so 77'd ya. Kate 77'd you too


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne


----------



## sallyanne1

Kyla someone mucked up ya bubbles again so i 77'd ya
Chris i 77'd you too


----------



## Kyla

I keep popping on to help but it seems to be of no use in my case - someone most definatley has it in for my 7's.  Anyone else feel bullied? Am I being to emotional here?


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Kyla!  777

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Lou, you are such a star. Thank you so much hon. I wish there was a way you could freeze your bubbles.


----------



## sallyanne1

Just checkin on everyone before i go to bed. Everyone looking good


----------



## Kamac80

Kyla i think u can coz a girl on here called katie has her bubbles frozen - ask one of the admin.

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Just 77 you, as you were on eight!

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks Louj  

Sue you were on an 8 so 77'd ya

Everyone else looking good


----------



## suemac38

Thanks very much sallyanne


Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Sally-Anne, I've 777 you, best of luck for next week.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj you sweety   Im off for another scan in the morning so will know tomorrow what time my EC is on Wed


----------



## LoisLane

Sally-Anne

Excellent, I'll keep a close eye on your sevens this week then.  I'm in for iui basting tomorrow, then 2ww, so we will be on it at the same time.  At my clinic they recommend testing 14 days + 2 so will try and stick to this!  So, will be testing 22 August!

  

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Im testing 10dpt and every day after that     My OTD should be 26th but do you think i will get an accurate result on the 24th? I will be doing my official test while in paris


----------



## LoisLane

OT at the top of the Eiffel Tower    

Mmm, think I'm a bit worried about testing early, due to hormones for tx, showing the same.  Did you test early when you did IUI?

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj   for you basting today hun     I think i tested about the day af was due with IUI. I wasnt given a test date then and knew nothing about HCG still being in your system so it could have been a false reading   I tested about 2 days early on my last ICSI coz i was spotting so i kinda know it was over  . I know that the likely hood of getting a false result is high but i wanna just do it every day   . And i will be doing my OT with Mickey Mouse coz its Euro disney we are going    

Best get ready gotta go in half hr Let me know how you get on

Luv sally x x


----------



## LoisLane

Sally-Anne

Thanks for your message, hope you get on well today too.  I really should be getting ready as I'm really behind.  I went out this morning to hang out some washing and got locked out the Fire Doors blew shut one side (we have a pub)!  I was trying to get back in with rope and garden tools, then remembered that DH had gone out one of the front doors to drop his sample this morning and not locked it  .  I am such a dizzy mare at times (most of the time actually).

Kyla, somebody had been at your bubbles again hon, so put you back to 77.

Take care everyone.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

well scan went ok. I have got 4 that are ready and 5 that need another day to gorw. Or it could be i have got 5 ready and 4 that need another day to grow i forgot    ANyway dont know if EC is Wed or Thurs now but what is worrying me is if those arent ready and need anotehr day that they might push me for EC Wed coz the clinic is shut Sunday and thats when i will be having my ET ( if i get enough eggs   ) Im reall stressing now i need 8 eggs


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I am back from my break

I checked on my bubbles when i got in and they were on a 777  

Went to  came back made a few posts and someones now put me on an 8  

I started stims today so need all the luck possible
could someone sort me out 

Welcome kyla to the thread

Louj  for basting and the 

Sally  for EC this week        

Everyone is looking ok  
Em


----------



## Kamac80

All looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

  Can you keep an eye on my 7s please!

  I am in for E/C tommorrow at 9am.



                    Thanks

                  Strawberries x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Don't worry hon, this happened to me, I was expecting basting last Friday but put back to today as they were not big enough.  Did they tell you how big yours were hon?  Mine grew from 10, 11 and 13mm to 3 at 16mm in 2 days and I would say I was on relatively low stimms.  Are you going back in for another scan tomorrow?  Best of luck  

Em, good luck with stimms, I've put you up to 77.

Kyla hiya, hows things

Strawberries, I'll keep an eye out for you.

Well, I had my basting today.  Not a very pleasant experience, but its just my insides that make it tricky  .  I've always experienced quite a lot of pain during smears and my lap was a nightmare.  The doctor that performed that said your cervix is really hard to find, would've been useful to be on your notes.  So, I was expecting it to take less time today and be a bit more comfortable but she hadn't recorded its position either!  I warned the first nurse who had a student nurse in that it would be a problem, but she said I am very good at finding cervix's.  Three speculums and 15 minutes later she went and got her colleague who had another go!  My legs were shaking like mad, so painful.  At one stage I shot the speculum right out  !  Well eventually nurse no.2 found it and the opening and performed the basting - hallelujah!  I'm a bit sore now, so am going to spend the evening watching tv in bed and on here - lol.  DH has just bought me up heinz tom soup, red leicester sandwiches and jam sandwich creams, I always have this when I feel a bit sorry for myself, its exactly what my mum gave me when I was a little girl  

Take care all, thank you for all your support.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj sorry you had a bad time on basting but hey your on your 2ww      Isnt your dh sweet bless hum   
Well called clinic and EC is deff Wed morning. HCG tonite at 10pm and have to be at the clinic at 9:30 Wed


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

That's good news hon!  I'll have my fingers crossed for you.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate you were on an 8 so 77'd ya.

Everyone else ok
Off to bed now
Nite nite everyone


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya everyone

Louj - sorry to hear you had a rough time  they always have trouble finding my cervix aswell apparentl it hides  Hope you are feeling better today & you are putting your feet up.   

Sallyanne - good luck tommorrow for you ec     

&'s are all looking good.

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

you were on a 9

popped u to a 77

Em


----------



## suemac38

thankyou very much Em i want my lucky 7's for my first ivf appointment tommorrow.

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

 for your appt sweetie

Emxx


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks good (I even have 7's for once). Thanks again everyone for helping me keep them 

Good luck Susie for tomorrow. Definately get new mags, btw, when we were there they had one full of naked PG women which is just wrong in my book.


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue out you on 777. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow hunni


----------



## suemac38

Thanks sallyanne

wow you have been busy thankyou very much i now have three 7's yipee    


Sue X


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Sue best of luck for your appointment tomorrow, hope it goes well for you and you start your tx soon.

Sally-Anne, best of luck tomorrow, I'll be rooting for you that everything goes well   .  Here's hoping there are plenty for you and your recipient     

Well, I feel much better today, have duvet, dvd, tv, book, heat, fertility friends and a butler in the form of DH!

Take care everyone.

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Louj, Em & Kyla

Thanks for you best wishes for tomorrow.

Louj i am glad you have your own slave today & you are feeling better.

LOve Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyone is ok except me

someones put me on an 8 argh

No wonder i have a headache  

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Kyla you were on an 8 so put you on 77 

Em put you back on 77 hun.

Can you all keep an eye on my bubbles please i need as much luck as poss for tomorrow


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good.

Good luck Sallyanne and Sue today.


----------



## LoisLane

*JUST POPPED ONTO WISH SALLY-ANNE AND SUE THE BEST OF LUCK FOR TODAY       *

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

sallyanne and sue loads of luck  

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Kate 

77'd you.

Louj x x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks lou


----------



## ikklesmiler

good luck sallyanne xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im back. EC was awful    Didnt have enough sedation and felt everything     In recovery my blood pressure shot up coz of the pain. They had to come and give me some codeine. Once they wheeled me int my room and i saw dh i burst out crying     Dh though it was coz of my eggs but had to explain what had happened. Anyway *[fly]15 eggies woooohoooo thats 7 for me[/fly]* Cant belive it im so happy. Dh's count wasnt the best it had dropped to 0.5mil last time it was 3. something but the quality was loads better and he has 80% motility where last time it as only about 38%. So we are both happy with that. Im in bed now so gonna get some sleep as im very tired and sore. I have to ring tomorrow to see if we have any embies. Im sure we will out of 6 eggs last time we got 1 embie so fingers crossed for me


----------



## TwiceBlessed

((HUGS)) on the pain honey.

Good news on the eggs though!!

Sorry cant stop.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

please help me Im on an 8


----------



## sallyanne1

there ya go hun couldnt sleep so put you on 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sallyanne hon thinking of you, Im sure itll all be "worth it" big hug 

and many thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

everyone is looking good

Sally fab news on the eggies

Sorry the sedation didnt work well for you
Hope your able to rest up a little now 

 for the call tomorrow

love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Well done sallyanne 

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

That's fabulous news!  Ohh, I cringed for you hon when you said the sedation was not enough! Yikes big  , coming your way.

Best of luck over the next couple of days.

Louj x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Sallyanne!!!
fab news hunnie!!
ouch, so sorry the sedation didnt work, i bet that was soooo painful!!
still lots of eggs for you.. fantastic!!!

Hun, how did you get DH's motility up to 80%? my dh's is 35% at the mo, we need to get it up by end of october, i have him on selenium zinc and vit c, but could do with some pointers from you.

congrats again hun

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

alls looking good

Ann Marie have popped you onto a 77

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Ems
Thanks very much hunnie

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

All looking good.

Well out of my lucky 7 eggs all of them were mature and i have got 5 embies        Have to ring tomorrow to see how they are getting on and ET is booked for Sat. I cant belive it dh is in utter shock.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sallyanne

Xcellent news!  Best of luck for Saturday!

             

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

any chance of a 77 ladies?  pretty please


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

EBW popped u back on a double  

Sally you were on an 8 popped u back to a double

everyone else is all fine and dandy

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks em  

wow that 8 popped in quick for sallyanne


----------



## Kamac80

Great news sallyanne!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue you were on 9 so popped you back on 77


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking ok

i am on an 8 could someone pop back onto a double please


----------



## Kamac80

There you go em

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks kate


----------



## Kyla

Whoohooo Sallyanne - great fert report. 

All okay on the 7's front it seems


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyone is looking fine  

Em


----------



## brownowl23

everyone looking goood


----------



## TwiceBlessed

you were on a 597 so put you on a 777!!!!  (before anyone arrived at work and heard me this morning!!!)


----------



## LoisLane

Everyone looks good.

x


----------



## suemac38

Hi Ya all

Sorry i have not been in the mood for posting on here & took a couple of days off. I have now shook myself out of my sulk/strop whatever you would like to call it  

The morning part of the appoinment went great my scan showed no endo had came back yet & DH's SA was Fab she said she had not seen one that good in ages. I think she said to get a normal sample you have to have 20 thousand normal & he had 110 thousand  you can imagine how big his head got after that!!!

In the afternoon we were to see the consultant but we did not even get that far. We were taken into a room by the consultants assistant & told the PCT would not fund my IVF with my BMI being 31.5 it had to be 30 or below. What is so upsetting  is my consultant that refered me told them that i had lost nearly 2 & half stone in a year & had got down to a BMI of 32 at the time & they sent for me for this appointment & not once had anyone told me my BMI had to be 30. I lost all the weight cos i knew myself that the healther weight i was the more chance i would have of getting pregnant. So they have told me i had to come back in three months to see if i was at a bmi of 30 & go from there. If they had warned me before at least i would of either just starved myself more or known it was my fault that i had to wait. I had to get out of the room as i was also pointing out that the reason for all my problems was endo & they had removed it all in March & the longer there is until treatment it could come back & cause other problems. She just would'nt listen & was so cold, i left dh trying to say can she not loose the weight & call for appointment when she has cos it could be less than 3 months & she still said no.

I am ok now, we were both so excited that we had the appointment & we were there with all the other couples starting & all the time we were never going to start soon.  Just felt like a bit of a kick in the teeth. We have booked the appoinment for 7th Nov at Barts & if they can't promise that i can start asap we have an appoinment booked for Holly house for 21st Nov as back up cos we feel we can't wait much longer my body clock is ticking & my endo could cause lots of problems too. DH also said this morning that if i loose the weight quicker we will go to Holly House even earlier i think he has had enough of all the waiting.

Sorry ranting over. 

Sallyanne great news about you eggies & best of luck for tommorrow. Sorry the sedation did not work well enough.

Thankyou everyone for looking after my 7's while i was off sulking. 

Have a lovely weekend all. I am off to bonny Scotland on sunday for a week to see dh's family so i wont really be about next week so all look after yourselfs.

Speak Soon

Love Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue great news on dh's   Good luck with loosing weight. It so hard when you have so much on your plate ( ok wrong choice of words   ) I lost just over a stone before this tx and it was sooo hard. 

Well all my embies are a grade 3   But we do have a fantastic 8 cell one on day 2 which is good. Get the best 2 back tomorrow

Luv sally xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sue great news on the   but so sorry to hear of all the other stuff you are dealing with.

I guess I never came up against sizism in the persuit of treatment as we had such a bad experience of the tests done at our local PCT that we just went private (they messed up one lot of  results and dp had to go on really strong antibs for a month and then wait another to retest.  We found out they had left the sample out of the fridge....the second  test was also messed up by them though as they gave him the wrong bottle to put the sample in and didnt tell us for another 7 weeks or so. We lost about 8m in total messing around!).  Hope you get a timely start time wherever you end up!

Sallyanne        good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Kamac80

Everyone looking fine.

Kate xx


----------



## m1234

Hi Sue,
You were on a 9 so popped you back on a 7.
Mia


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks okay.

Sallyanne - lots of people get PG with grade threes and an 8 cell on day two is amazing! Sounds like a fighter that one  Good luck for tomorrow.

Suzie - Ugh, darn Barts are rubbish sometimes. So sorry they put you through all that. Hope you have a nice trip.

Kyla xx


----------



## Kyla

Man, as I was posting someone gave me 10 bubbles (Which is fine still on a 7) but was on 4777 which I was very happy with. Easy to get paranoid here I think


----------



## Kamac80

Kyla ive put u on a 77

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Kate!  xxxxx


----------



## suemac38

M1234

Thanks for putting me back on a 7.


Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue put ou on 77.

Could someone please put me on 77 for tomorrow please


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Sally-Anne.

What is your official test date now?

Louj x


----------



## MissSunshine

Can everyone keep an eye on my bubbles please?? I've had some brown spotting this morning, and while I'm trying ot convince myself that it's implantation, I always get this a few days before AF arrives...... Feeling a little    

Everyone's 7's look great!xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have got 2x 6 cell embies on board ( Ronnie and Reggie ) still a grade 3 but the cons said the important thing is that they are deviding nicely which they are     My test date is the 26th so if its a BFN i will be chearing myself up by going on all the rides


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thats great news Sallyanne!!      
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx
PS  love the names!! xxx


----------



## suemac38

Sallyanne

That is fantasic news       

       

I am off on golidy for a week so all look after yourselfs.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kyla

Great news Sallyanne.

Susie - you were on a 9 so put you back on a 7. Have a good holiday hon.


----------



## m1234

Kyla,
You were on an 8 so put you on a 7  
M1234


----------



## sallyanne1

Help im on an 8


----------



## m1234

Sallyanne
There you go hun
Mia


----------



## Kamac80

Sallyanne thats great news!

All looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate im ver worried because of the quality of them   I stupidly googled and now i wish i hadnt coz its made me feel worse. Oh well fingers crossed


----------



## Kamac80

Aw sallyanne dont beat yourself up hun - i know its hard but really try - u never know it could be a BFP and we will all keep praying for u hun xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Great im on an 8 again has someone got it in for me


----------



## ikklesmiler

Got you on a 7 hunnie
wish i knew who kept changing everyones bubbles! took me ages to get yrs up earlier!


----------



## sallyanne1

thanks hun


----------



## Kyla

Someone had done it again - off to bed but got you back on a 7.

Night, Ky xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kyla sallyanne and sue all back on a 77.

Rhonda...how you doing?


----------



## MissSunshine

EBW I'm still spotting, mostly 'old brown' but on Saturday night when I went to the loo, had a small amount of pinky/red. Usually if this happens before AF I get the old  almost straight away, but as it's gone back to brown, I'm feeling a little more hopeful. Had the 'big O' in my sleep on Sat night/Sun morning too, so who knows, just want to know either way now. Starting to go     

Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

still could be implanting hon....rooting for you!!!  Number of times I have read about people being convinced AF is coming before a BFP really hoping its you too!!!


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Kyla

77 you as you were on an eight!

Hope everybody is good.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

looking good at the mo


----------



## Martha Moo

all is looking good on the 7's front

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Kyla you were on a 9

Popped u back to a 77

everyone else was ok
Em


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Em. Seems to be whenver I log off my bubbles get mucked up... Think we have a stalker


----------



## kia

Can someone end me in 7 please.

Kim.x


----------



## Kyla

There you go, have a 77


----------



## kia

Thank you  

Kim.x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

please help Im on a 9  no wonder I have had a UTI appear today....!


----------



## Kyla

Came to help EBW but someone already fixed it for you. Ouch on the UTI - nasty.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

to whoever it was and    to kyla also for keeping an eye out.

Im at home and cant blow them from here   but if I am at work tomorrow am I will check them all out for you as normal.

Off to see obstetrician for the first time tomorrow afternoon.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good this morning


----------



## Martha Moo

all lookin good


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em,

Do you fancy swapping to get us both up to 777.  Feeling poorly have had an upset tummy since Monday and could do with a boost.

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go lou I snuck in for you


----------



## LoisLane

TYVM EBW!

Would've returned the favour, but your are already there, I'll help you next time.

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I needed a work distraction...!


----------



## LoisLane

EBW  , hows your beanie?

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think its wriggling.....


----------



## LoisLane

Aw cute!

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Lou sorry i missed your post and when i looked ebw had done it for you

next time sweetie

hows the  going

EBW hows u glad to see beanie is moving  

I have my EC in less than 24 hrs  now until now its not seemed real and omg it really is

Well my dishes from last night are calling

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

No probs, best of luck tomorrow, I'm sure it will go well for you.

2ww is fine, although we went away on Sunday night and have picked up a stomach bug,  .  Only 6 more days until I test!  Feel like I've been on 2ww forever  

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

Em loads of luck for EC

All 7's looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

7's all look good. Good luck tomorrow Em.


----------



## LoisLane

Kyla

Your back on 77 hon, somebody had put you on 8  

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looks good   

Lou how you feeling hun? Is your tummy any better yet? My mum swears by flat lemonade for it


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Still squiffy, although feel a bit better in myself.  Will give the flat lemonade a go, been on bananas and camomile tea today.

When is your test date Sally-Anne?  I know it's when your at Disney but can't remember?  Just remembering thinking it was quite near to mine and your et was later?  Or is it because my 2ww is really dragging?

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

My test date is the 26th. I had ET on the 11th I have to wait 16 days after ET


----------



## brownowl23

Hi everyone

All bubbles looking good.

HEffalump - good luck with EC today

Lou and Sally anne hope your not going too doo lally on your two week wait.

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Morning all.

Looking good

Good luck today em. x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi All

Yep looking good!

Sally-Anne, so you can count the day of EMT as day 1, so I can count my basting day as day 1?

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks okay, Lou thanks for the 77 hon.
Kyla xx


----------



## LoisLane

Sally-Anne

777'd you for your 2ww, best of luck.

Loujx


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj thanks hun   N what is EMT??


----------



## LoisLane

fink I must of meant Embryo transfer    
When the fertilised eggs went back!
Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

I forgot what the question was now    
Oh yer. You cound day 1 on basting day  

Im going to bed now


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks good this morning. How are you all?


Kyla x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Think we are all ok

Chris put you up from a 7 to a 77 x


----------



## brownowl23

EBW

Thnaks hun. I need some luck I have my scan today and I am hoping twin 1 has turned.


----------



## LoisLane

Kyla and Brownowl

777'd you for the twins!  Brownowl hope you get a turn, I actually went over 777 watching tv at the same time, so had to start over  

Louj x


----------



## MissSunshine

Just to say I got a   this morning.


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Rhonda

So very sorry hon, sending you a big  

Take care

Love

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

Rhonda sorry it was a BFN.

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

rhonda I am so sorry. Look after yourself


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,
  
    sorry i haven't post on here for awhile.

    I had E/T on the 9th Aug & i test on the 23rd, now I'm half way through my .


                                      Strawberries xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Yay strawberries good luck hunni


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Strawberries

Best of Luck, not long to wait now.

Louj x


----------



## Tina xx

Rhonda, I'm sorry about your bfn  


Strawberry, Good luck with your test. I'm sending you loads of            

Hello to everyone else, all bubbles are looking good. Hopefully not long until my DH gets home (about another 5 weeks) and then we can get an appointment at Bourn Hall to see if we can egg share!! I really can wait to get started as I feel in limbo at the moment. Hope you are all well.

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tina 
popped you back onto a 77

everyone else is ok

Em


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks hun,

How are you feeling after your ec? Hope you are ok, I'm sending you loads of           

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya tina

Still in a bit of pain due to the adhesions (scar tissue)  due to the endo

we got 4 eggs
only one fertilised not sure if its viable to be transferred until the morning

Hope your well hun

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

Best of luck for tomorrow  

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hiya

Purlease could somebody but me back to 777.  I have some bleeding early hours of this morning and a little bit today, I'm hoping it's implantation   .

Off to Tesco!

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Lou - I'll have a go for you.

Could someone put me back on a 7 - some nasty person made me a 9. Thanks.

Kyla xx


----------



## m1234

Kyla,
done!
Mia


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Mia! xx

Lou- Finished! You are back on a 777. Fingers crossed it is imp bleeding!

Kyla xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kyla

Have popped u on a 77 eventually 
could only blow one bubble at a time so took a while

Em


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Em, you are a star


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks Kyla  

Louj x


----------



## brownowl23

sll looking good.

Get some rest EM after your ET.

I just had to go to southend on sea today, ive had a craving for seaside rock. Dh was moaning that he had to drive so far for rock. I told him he ought to thank his lucky stars that my cravign wasnt for something more elusive halfway during the night


----------



## Kamac80

Em how annoying one bubble at a time!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Went back a few pages to check but everyone looing good


----------



## sallyanne1

Great everytime i post on here i get put on an 8    Can someone help me please


----------



## LoisLane

Sally-Anne 77'd you!

Well, tested early, Day 14 and got a  , not our month.

Louj x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*can i join you please?  i need all the luck i can get at the mo! 

Lou - so sorry to hear of your result. You will get your dream one day hun *


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*oh, just seen this is in eggshare - do i have to had eggshared to join in? *


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks Sparklequeen

I've been on here a month or so now and everybody is lovely, I'm not eggshare though and didn't realise this thread was    

Louj x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*  I'll stay put then!  Glad i made you smile *


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj hunni        Im so sorry. I really thought it was gonna work for you. Big    to you and dh  

Hi sparkle you come and join us hun the more the merrier


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Lou I am so sorry hon.

Sallyanne_ I am following your 2ww and its even dragging for me hon...   I am sure a bubblemonster lurks and then as soon as someone posts whips us up to an 8 half the time.

As for the eggshare location.  I too am not eggshare- I have only ever had just enough for me....ha.  It seems that the non-eggsharers may be taking over the thread!!!

Everyone looking good I think bubblewise


----------



## Martha Moo

Hey sparkle 

welcome

I am not an eggsharer either

This thread is for all to join its just it was started by an eggsharer initially so we left it here

Everyones welcome 

Em


----------



## m1234

Glad about that as I'm not an eggsharer either!  
Mia


----------



## sallyanne1

Ok apart from me who else is doing ES Im i a loaner? lol


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Can we get Kate back on a 77 I cant do it from here computer hates blowing bubbles and crashes the site....


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats Kate and Louj on 77


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sally

Rhonda is also an ES lady 

Tina is waiting to start ES

but everyone is welcome upon the lucky 7 bubble 


Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh yer forgot about rhonda


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh look 6 days till OTD


----------



## Kyla

Hi girls, just came on to check all okay and then noticed in the space of 3 mins I have gained an 8 again. Sorry to ask but could someone fix me?
Thanks
Kyla xxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Kyla.

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Thank you Lou! Fingers still crossed for your OTD


----------



## LoisLane

Thanks hon, although have got proper period now  

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

HI eeryone

WElcome sparkle - I am not an egg sharer but an egg recipient.

Lou - sorry to hear your news.

All looking good

Chris


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

All okay.

BIG HUG to Lou though - so sorry honey.

Kyla xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looking good to me


----------



## Martha Moo

and to me too!


----------



## Tina xx

Not quite everyone, please help!!!

Hello everyone, my DH should be home in 2 weeks so I'm going 2 need my bubbles so we can get the ball rolling with our treatment


----------



## brownowl23

tina - I 7'd you will 77 you if I can tomorrow


----------



## Tina xx

Thank you so much hun, your bump is looking huge now  

Tina xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Tina put you on 77 hun


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Sallyanne  , I've blown you some bubbles - will try to get you to 777 in time for your test. Good luck and I'm sending you loads of                    

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx

Sallyanne, got you to 7777. Hope the bubbles really help        

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Tina gave you another 100 hope we can get you up to a 777 soon.

Everyone looking good I think

Lou - (hug)


----------



## sallyanne1

Tina thanks hun     I have put you on 777


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks for doing that for Tina....I only managed 200 before my hand gave up...!!! 

How you doing sallyanne hon?  Thinking of you


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW i have pm'd ya hun


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!  Sally-Anne, hope things are good for you hon, hows it going, testing soon  !  

We've decided to take a break from tx and go on hols, hoping to book something up shortly after 08 September.  We will start again afterwards.

Thank you all for your hugs.

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Hi everyone i am back from my Holidays in Bonny Scotland & the weather was better than here    that has never happened!!!   

We had a great time & it was just what we needed.

What a suprise i have been knocked off my 7's again so could someone please help me

Louj i am so sorry to hear your news & my thoughts go out to you. You go and have a nice relaxing holiday & then things will seem clearer. Glad you are positive & are allready thinking of your way forward.     

Sally-anne fingers crossed for your testing day     

Hi to everyone else hope you are all keeping well.

Love Sue XX   

Kyla - Wow seen your ickle blobs on your pics they are great.


----------



## m1234

Sue -
Done  
Mia


----------



## suemac38

Mia thankyou very much.

  

Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Suemac

77'd you, Scotland sounded lovely, glad you had a nice time.

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Louj

Thankyou very much what would i do without you all.  

Love Sue X


----------



## TwiceBlessed

lou and sue were both on an 8 77d you.

Think everyone else is ok


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much XXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

flippin eck woman you were on a 9 then... back up to 77


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou again it is obviously my turn to get picked on  

Thanks  

Love Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Just a quicky to let you know that i have been testing since last thurs and for 3 days ( thurs fri sat ) i got BFN But from Sunday onwards i have got a + Although it started off very very faint there is a deffinat line there. The line is still not as dark as the other one but i still have 3 days till test day. Im still very nervous but surely i cant get 5 + results and it be wrong can i? Anyway i wont be here from tomorrow so thought i would fill you in now. I have a glimmer of hope. Dh still doesnt know though


----------



## suemac38

Wow sally that sounds pretty positive that is fab news to hear. I will keep everything crossed for you.     
You have put a smile on my face    

   


Sue XX


----------



## Maria Christina

Sallyanne, sounds brilliant honey, will keep everything crossed

ladies sorry I've not been about for a while

It's Brown Owls birthday today, the hospital are giving her a hard time, so please can you
visit

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109068.0

and wish her a happy birthday or in the Charter bit or here, lets cheer her up please

hope you're all well
   
      
       
      
 
                    
                    
                    
                    
      
 ​
lots of love and 7's to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Fingers crossed for you hon, all sounds good.  Have fun at Disney!

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Could ou all keep an eye on my bubbles please coz im going away tomorrow mornin. Back monday so see ya then


----------



## suemac38

Sallyanne

Have a great trip we will all keep an eye.

  

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Can someone sort me plz am on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## m1234

Kate,
done!  
Mia


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, all bubbles look good.
Kate, have put you on 77 xx


----------



## suemac38

Morning all

Kate & Kyla you were both on 9's so i have put you back on 7's

Hope you are al well today ....it's friday & it's bank holiday weekend   


Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

all looking good folks

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

lookin good ladies

*Em & Sallyanne keeping everything crossed for you both*
          
         
         
    

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sue you were on a 9 put u to a 77
then u were on a 9 again 
so your on a 77 again!

MC thanks for the good luck honey
until today i have been doing ok but now i am struggling a bit 
have had some mild pains on right hand side wondering if they can be implantation 

Its the not knowing and still 6 days to go

Sally  on your   

Everyone else is looking ok

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls.

Sally big congrats!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Em

Thanks very much for keeping an eye on my 7's again what would i do without you.

I still have everything crossed for your BFP & send lots of positive vibes your way.     


Love Sue XX


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

Hang in there hon!  Only 6 more sleeps, your over half way now.
Best of luck for you hon.   

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I know you are probably all out in the sun but im on an 8 please help!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW

popped you onto a 77 for now  

everyone else is looking ok!

Em


----------



## noodle

Hi girls

Hope you are all well? was just wondering if someone could change my bubbles to either double 7's or triple 7's    thanks

Oh em just wanted to wish you lots of luck hun, i will be thinking of you xx

noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I've bumped you up to 77  

Good luck Noodle!        

Maria x


----------



## Kamac80

Girls can u keep an eye on my bubbles for tomorrow as i need all the luck i can get!!

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks v much

all looking pretty good now


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks pretty good. 
Enjoy the sun 

Kyla xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kyla

just blown you to a 77

EM


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Em!

How you feeling? I was just looking back at my 2ww diary and realising how close you are to testing. Fingers crossed for you.

Kyla xx


----------



## noodle

Hi Maria ~ Thanks honey for the extra bubbles, much appreciated   xxxxxxx

Ky ~ Hey hun, just noticed your new photo, you look lovely!! Hope to see you soon. Could well be Tuesday night     xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

All looking good ladies

*Em* how are you doing honey ?  the 2ww is the worst isnt' it, PUPO lady
but your almost there, keeping everything crossed for you 
                            


















































                            
                            
                            
                           

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Guess who got an official     Yesterday        

Got my early scan booked for the 14th Sept to make sure its not ectopic. God i cant belive it


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*yay yay yay sally anne! Well done! Those lucky 7's worked for you!
Did you have a nice time in Euro Disney?

Everyone's looking good.......

Sparkles x*


----------



## Tina xx

Congrats Sallyanne,

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun









Love Tina xx


----------



## Kyla

Huge congrats to Sallyanne!!! 

Everyone looks okay so far today.

Kyla xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sparkle had a fantastic thim thanks hun but ihave never been so tired in my life and never walked so much. On the first day come 7pm i couldnt walk my feet and legs hurt so much   
Im going to bed now for an hr


----------



## sjames9238

congratulations sally anne. You really deserve it. Im about to start down regulating o tues 4th sept and am really nervous. This is my first cycle with ivf and me donating. Anyway well done you
sarah


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sally welcome back sweetie
congrats on the official 

Sarah welcome to the thread i have blown u some bubbles to a lucky 77

I have just undergone my 1st ivf (altho wasnt donating) wishing you lots of  on your cycle

MC how r u sweet lady

DH starts nights tonight so i am home alone tonight 

3 days til test date or is it  

everyone is looking good with the 7's atm

Love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Sallyanne

Wow that is fantastic news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

    
       
     
             

Glad you had a good time at Euro Disney now put your feet up!!

Love SueXX


----------



## suemac38

Can someone please put me back on a 7....i done my post on here a minute ago & got 2 bubbles straight away


Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue 

put you on a 777


Em


----------



## suemac38

Thanks so much em.

Keeping us all lucky    

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good

Sallyanne am grinning from ear to ear here!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW so am i   Not sure whats wrong with dh he doesnt seem excited at all   I asked him when he was gonna tell him mum and he said not yet   I sometimes feel like he is ashamed of me   I just wish he would make more of an effot

Anyway 7's looking good


----------



## TwiceBlessed

My DP is still being reticent about talking about things (I guess after last November), he still hasnt told work what he needs time off for next week (our 20w scan)!

I dont think hes ashamed of you hon its just not the same for them is it


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sally-Anne

Excellent news, very happy for you hon, perhaps DH wants to wait until your first scan hon before telling people.  Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!        .

Louj x


----------



## Tina xx

I agree with what the others have said. He could be too scared to believe it until he sees the little ones on the scan. I'm sure he will feel better once he has seen the scan. 

Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Just came on to check everyones 7's & they are all ok apart from mine again 

Can soneone please help me back to a 7.

Thanks very much

Hope you are all well on this lovely sunny day

Sue XX


----------



## Tina xx

Hi sue, have put you onto a 77. 

Em, good luck with testing tomorrow hun. I have got my  for you and I'm sending you loads of


----------



## suemac38

Tina

Thankyou very much honey.


Love Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good luck tomorrow EM!


----------



## LoisLane

Good luck with testing tomorrow!  Wishing very hard for you.  

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Em thoughts are with you today    


Love Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thinking of you Em

Sue you were on a "0"!!!


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much

It seems nearly everytime i post on here my bubbles change?


Sue XX


----------



## Maria Christina

Em keeping everything crossed for you        

all looking good  

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Sallyanne Congratulations on your  hope it's catching 
DH is probably just taking it all in, so don't worry  

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hum dh was nice to me last nite    I guess he just needs time for it to sink in. Maybe when i get a huge belly   

Em good luck hun thinking of you babes    

All 7's looking good


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

thanks for your thoughts

Bubbles looking ok  

One hour to go until beta result 

Em


----------



## suemac38

Every things is crossed.XXXXX

   

     

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

have i just seen a certain post on another thread from you em


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*me too!  I did some detective work as i wanted to know! *


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah I had to hunt around...

now Im sulking that we werent first to know.....

Oh emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!??


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*post
post 
post
post
*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

come in Em your time is up......


----------



## Tina xx

Congrats Em, but where is our post letting us know? Only joking hun - I've got a great big smile on my face      Got to go, DH is now home.

Love Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

here it is

the phones been buzzing so been trying to post inbetween calls and dh fussing 

"that top looks a bit tight should u have a looser one   "

We have a 

BHCG day 14 post ec is 109
repeat bhcg next thurs
and scan in 2 weeks

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em - oh my god hun I am so absoultely chuffed for you

You really deserve this

Big congrats to you and hubby!!!

Nic xxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Em

Fabulous news hon, well done to you and DH.  

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Congrats Em you so deserve it hunni


----------



## Kamac80

Em what fantastic news im so pleased for u

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Em

That is fantastic news!!!!!!

     
        
     

WEll done!!!

Love Sue XX


----------



## Maria Christina

*Oh Em that's brilliant, 
you've made my day*     























[fly]         [/fly] 


[fly]              [/fly]



Am so happy for you honey, you kept us waiting for the news ​


----------



## Kyla

Yay! Go Em! Huge Congrats Girlie
  

Kyla xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sallyanne hon you were on an 8.

I still am if anyones around I would appreciate a 77


----------



## ikklesmiler

Have got you to a 77, if poss can you do me pleeeeeeeeeease  
thanks hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx
(need as much luch as poss  at the mo)


----------



## TwiceBlessed

how does a 777 do you  

thanks


----------



## ikklesmiler

this is how it feels....                                      pretty cool!!!

Thank you very much hunnie!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## m1234

Morning ladies,
The lucky bubbles are working well today.  Just got a   !  Can't believe it, it's so exciting.

EBW1969 I put you on a 7.  Sorry it's not a 77 but am too excited to concentrate for long enough to do that - it's quite hard to click when you're jumping around  

Mia


----------



## ikklesmiler

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!                    

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah i saw your bfp I am so pleased for you!!!

Im sure someone else will 77 me!!! 

Bubbles seem to be working this week, whats that 3 bfps?


----------



## ikklesmiler

ok, have 77d you again  LOL


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks   

no way can I blow you 7000 to put you on a 7777 sorry


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL  oh dear thats just not good enough!!!!

LOL LOL LOL thats ok hun, ill build up to that one slowly


----------



## brownowl23

Congrats to all the [email protected] what a great week.

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

chris 77d you but went over to an 8  so 77d you again rofl


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls

all the 77's or 777's are looking good

I was going to start a new thread normally do this on page 25 but since this thread has brought so much luck then lets carry it on!


Said it elsewhere but  mia on your 

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Chris been wondering where you were hun. How are you ? Is everything ok with the boys? And did you sort something out with the hospital?


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Mia

Big congrats on your BFP, enjoy!  

Louj x


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* I agree, keep this thread a little longer, it is lucky 
how you doing honey ??

*Mia Congratulations on your*           

*Sue* you were on a 9  so 77 you, all others looking good

Chris, the boys are doing well, there still there,
have you got a date yet, how you keeping ?
Did you have a nice birthday ?

All OK
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls


MC i feel sick almost constantly but am a little apprehensive as i thought after the initial beta i would be retested after 2 days but the clinic say not necessary until 7 days as it was a good beta result

last night and this morning have had such awful pain dh is working nights and should have been home half hour ago and hes not answering his phone 

typical if he gone to his mums before coming home theres gonna be a ww3 here

oh and i am on an 8

sorry for the oan

Em


----------



## m1234

Hello ladies,

Em I've put you back on a 7 hun.  I know it's hard but try not to worry too much.  The pain could be snuggling in and feeling constantly sick is a good sign - the hormone that gives you sickness is the same one that stops you having a m/c.  Give dh a good kick when he comes in, that will make you feel loads better  

Mia


----------



## Maria Christina

Em Mia is right the pains are a good sign
your beta was good, so trust the clinic, they know what they're doing
sickness is a good sign of a healthy pg  

Fellas   eh 

try not to worry, moan all you want, thats what we're here for, 
hope DH gets home soon
have you rung his mother ?

Take good care
love and hugs 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em try not to worry hun i had pains all the way through my last preg hun


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

Hope you are feeling better, I have 77'd you.  

Louj x


----------



## Tina xx

Congrats on your  mia. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## sallyanne1

All looking good


----------



## brownowl23

everyone looking good


----------



## sallyanne1

Ikklesmiler you were on 00    Put you on 77 hun


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thank you very much Sallyanne 

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Grrrrr you were just on 01     Back on 77


----------



## ikklesmiler

arrrgghh!!! Thank you honey  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Id help but I cant really blow bubbles from home as it crashes...

Will  check though when I get to work tomorrow


----------



## suemac38

ikklesmiler - you were on a 0 so put yu on a 7. XX 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.


Sue XXX


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun
it keeps changing, hopefully will stay there for a while!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

You were on a 9 so 77'd you.

Louj x


----------



## suemac38

Hi Louj

Thankyou very much   

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

everyone was ok apart from ikklesmiler
I 77'd you but went over so poppedu onto the next 77!

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

thanks hunnie
dunno whats gone on with my bubbles tonight, theyve been jumping up madly!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

All looking good lovely people 

*Em* wishing you lots of luck for your check up today, try not to worry to much
Baby/babies are just nestling in and getting comfie        
sending you lots of love and hugs 

hi to all
love MC xxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Hope you have all had a good day.

I am on a 9    again

Could one of you lovely ladies put me back please   

sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue put you on 77 hun


----------



## suemac38

Sallyanne

Thankyou very much hun. How you feeling

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Everyones looking good on their 77's

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue i feel great i have just been sick    KNow that sounds mad but it makes me happy coz least i know my baby/s are ok


----------



## suemac38

Sallyanne

Glad you are feeling sick .......it is strange saying that but i would be the same & be excited!!!!! Odd bunch are'nt we    Sounds like bub/s are doing well not too long until the scan. XXXX  

Em how are you feeling hun

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sue

I am feeling sick

I have free fluid in my pelvis (mild ohss)

HCG is rising nicely 397 today
scan is 2 wks today   another  of a different kind 

Em


----------



## Kyla

Em - Glad your apt went well. Nice high HGC today 

Sallyanne - Early on I wanted to be sick too, somehow I didn't get any m/s (and I'm hoping it's too late now!). I had scans at 6, 8 10 & 12 weeks which has helped but they are now every 4 weeks. I think once they start to kick it will get less worrying 

7's all look okay.

Kyla xxx


----------



## brownowl23

kyla blew you up to a 7 hun

Chris


----------



## suemac38

Em Glad your appointment went well & it is good news you are getting your syptoms too  

Hope the mild ohss sorts it's self out soon, doe's it go of it's own accord??

The next two week wait will fly by with chatting to all us mad woman 

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Chris  How you feeling? Are you resting lots?


----------



## m1234

AAARRRRGGG Kyla, I think 2 of us are blowing at once! 
Mia


----------



## suemac38

Em

you were on a 9 & i put you back on a 7 when i get more time tommorrow i will get you on a 77.


SueXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kyla you were on a single 7 so have doubled you up.

I have lost faith in the male businessment of this world who even refused to get up and give me a seat on the train when I asked this morning...Bump, "baby on board" badge and all.


----------



## suemac38

Good morning all

All looking ok today

Love sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue you were on a 9 so put you on 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Sorry not been too posty been away from my desk a lot and wont be in work tomorrow.

Talking of which can you please keep a beady eye on my bubbles for tomorrow people.  Im a bit nervous.

thanks

all looking good I think


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW good luck for tomorrow hun. Are you gonna find out the flavour??


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks sallyanne I had made up my mind to only to find out they wont tell you at my hospital....


----------



## LoisLane

EBW1969

Best of luck for tomorrow!  

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

everyones looking good

well except for me 

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em

Your bubbles are looking fine honey xxx

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much Sallyanne.

Have a great day everyone

All bubbles are ok at the mo.


Love Sue XXX


----------



## Kamac80

EBW good luck for today.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi everyone was ok except kate

popped her to a 77 went over s went to next 77

alls fine now

em


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*ikklesmiler - - sorted you out hun - you were on a 50! Everyone else is looking good x*


----------



## suemac38

Hi Sparklequeen not seen you about lately i have missed you on the games  

Hope you are ok & keeping lovely & positive  

Love Sue XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*hi sue hun 
im now officially addicted to ********!   Anyways, i dont get notifications for them anymore - will go and havea look now as new threads have probably been started - missed you too hun x
Lots of love x*


----------



## suemac38

Hi sparklequeen

Not you aswell on all my threads everyone is dissapearing!!!! I joined ******** yesterday aswell so i am just finding my feet on there   

Jen says hi & she started her d/r this morning.

If you fancy another friend on ******** just pm me your details & we can maybe chat on there sometime.

Take Care honey

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers Em

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate you were on 00   put you back on 77


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks good.

How was your scan Em?

Susie - I'm not defecting! I haven't joined as I don't have time for anything new right now


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Kyla

had scan and bloods monday

i have mild ohss it does appear to be getting better tho

obviously it didnt show anything being 4w4d (it was abdominal)

we have a scan booked for 17th and beta tomorrow clinic are happy to keep going with them but i am not sure which is more stressful worrying about the unknown with no betas or worrying if the numbers have doubled  

Have a beta tomorrow and if this is ok will leave it til official scan

Em


----------



## Kyla

Em - My next scan is 17th too. I had my first one at 6w2 days I think and it was amazing. When we saw two heartbeats I just cried and cried.  I didn't get any betas, just did HPT's to check they got darker but stopped at 5 weeks. 

EBW - I got you and Em muddled up, your scan was today wasn't it?  How did it go?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all

finally got on here dp been on computer most of the day....
Scan was great, except the photos we got were rubbish as beanie kept moving.....

Oh yeah and its a  


Cant do bubbles here im afraid but I think we're all 77d will check in the morning.


----------



## sallyanne1

Woooohoooo an iccle girl           Im so happy for you hun  

Oh and all 7's are fine


----------



## Kamac80

EBW great news!

Sallyanne thanks for the bubbles

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Ann Marie popped u onto a double 7

Everyone else was ok

EBW fab news on the  

Hope everyone is doing ok

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Thanks hun!  xxx

Hope everyones ok.  Hugs to you all.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em you were on an 8, had to 77 you in two stages as I got to 72 and the site gave up on me....!

Everyone else looking good.

Going away for the weekend...shopping in Cambridge again.....shame!


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

got to share some good news with you for once!  I have just been to see the nurse at my new gp surgery, she is really nice and has put a note on my files for the doc to say i am a really nice genuine lady who is tryin for a baby, she has put that i am at a private clinic for ivf and that the clinic will be asking for some info about me, she said she cannot see a prob with the gp giving the clinic infor about me..... so watch this space girls!! I might be starting tx in october after all!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*suemac - sorted you out!  Everyone else OKO x*


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou sparklequeen


Love Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*yep - got you up to a 77 sue 

kate - hope you are feeling a little better today *


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou all you lovley ladies for keeping me on my lucky 7's.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Love sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

sparklequeen i am a bit better thanks 

Getting there slowly

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Susie - I htink we have matching bubbles 

Everyone looks okay at the mo.

Kyla xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kyla

you were on a 9 

popped u to a 77

Em


----------



## suemac38

Kyla we were not on the same for long   

good night everyone XX


----------



## Kyla

Thanks Em! K xx


----------



## Tina xx

EBW, congrats on the news that you are having a baby girl








Ann marie, hope you get to start tx in October, I'm sending you loads of       
Em, how are you feeling hun? Hope you are taking it easy and that you aren't having any morning sickness. 
Kate, how are you? Hope you are ok 
Sue, have put you on the same as Kyla as you weren't on the same amount for long       

Everyone else is looking good. 
Love Tina xx


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much Tina XX


----------



## Kyla

Susie - I hope some luck rubs off on your from the bubbles 

Everyone looks okay so far today.

Kyla xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hey all.

Been away for the weekend have come back to a slow computer and an 8......

Everyone else looks ok

Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## ikklesmiler

Got you back up to a 77 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks  you are a star!


----------



## LoisLane

Hi All

Just 77'd Kyla and Suemac.

Louj


----------



## Martha Moo

sue

you were on a 9 

popped u to a 777

Em


----------



## suemac38

Morning all!!!

Em thankyou very much for my 777 that is great.

Are you still feeling sicky

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Sue

every day i wake up feeling sicky as early as 4am keeps me awake for a few hours 
some days it goes some days it stays

scan is a wk today think its gonna be the longest week in history! (or feel like it at least!)

Everyones looking ok on their 7's

Em


----------



## suemac38

Hi Em

All good signs then which is fab.   

Time so drags with anything to do with appointments.......it will be here no time & you will see your buba/s.   

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Everyone looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Hi Kate
Still thinking of you - hope you are OK babes
Sparkles x

PS Everyone looking good! x*


----------



## suemac38

Good morning all

All looking good

Have a good day

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

have popped you onto a 77

you were on a 00

thanks for your IM btw i think there is just one in there though!
My mum keeps dreaming its a  strange enough everyone in the family has early m/s with girls but none with boys!
DH calls bump a she as well wonder if they are right!

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em are u going to find out at a scan if u can?

All 7's looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

yes i will hun
dh wants to wait til the day but i said you could buy pink or blue then  

oh he says that may save money i think we will    

be a while yet though!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate you were on a 9 so put you on 77

Em i want a boy   Having 3 girls and 1 boy already i think it would be nice for ds although he doesnt mind. And little Lily (3) really wants a baby sister   I have told her when i have my 20 week scan she can come and we will find out. I said what will you do if its a boy and she said cry      Bless her. I will have to have twins one of each


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne


----------



## noodle

Hi ~ can someone please change my bubbles to doubles or triples please, thanks so much xxx

Oh Em ~ Congrats on your BFP hunni, so pleased for you!! I'm testing Saturday & really crapping myself


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi noodle I cant blow them from home (crashes) but will try and do some in the morning at work if noone gets in first.


----------



## noodle

EBW1969 ~ Thanks hun, we'll see who gets there first


----------



## Martha Moo

Noodle

Wishin you lots of luck sweetie

popped you onto a 777

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I knew someone could rescue you noodle x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good this morning it seems!


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em you were on an 8 so put you on 77 again hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em you were on an 888!  Someone is playing silly people with your bubbles....


----------



## Kamac80

EBW how annoying!! 888?!

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone's looking good

Em good luck with your scan hun


----------



## starfaith

Hello Ladies we have all been very quiet on here lately? Where is everybody. Well I have my official dates now. Start dregging on the 28th Sept. Baseline scan on the 24th Oct Can't believe I have to have another AF before. So they lied they told me I would have to have 2. This will be 3.....     
Embryo transfer on the 9th Nov.... Test on the 23rd.... 
They originally told me transfer would be the end of Oct not Nov.... 
oh well nothing I can do about it......  
Hope you are all okay. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith hun i have put you on 77 for luck hun. Hopefully by the time you get to ET we will have you on 777   Its great you have dates but it must be so annoying its still ages away. Im sure it will come round quickly


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks good to me 

Kyla xx


----------



## Martha Moo

could someone pop me onto a 77 please

thanks

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

There ya go hun


----------



## iccle one

can I have some 7's please? 1 week til OTD and I have period type pains


----------



## Martha Moo

Iccle one

have popped you onto a double

Em


----------



## iccle one

Thanks Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* I'm confused I thought your scan was yesterday honey, 
how did you get on
but your ticker, says 3 days to go
sometimes dreams are the opposite of what are going to come true, so don't worry
your little one will be safe
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

Sorry I've been AWOL, my back has been shocking since my operation,
I think I must have taken a tumble in theatre    
Even a short trip to Tesco's has me in tears  
Hate it when it's bad

*Kate*  how you doing honey ? you're on an 8 so will sort it 

*Sparkle* cheek of it, you're on an 8 tooooooooo 

Why do people do it

*Chris,* how's your boy's doing ?
When are you going in ?

*Sue*, lovely lovely lady, thanks for the books, you are good  

*Sallyanne,* you're doing well       

*Starfaith*, at least you're getting there, I have to wait till my 3rd AF to start tooo

Anyone fancy doing a magic, AF dance for me please,

Take good care all
lots of  and luck to all
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Kyla you were only 100 away from a 777 so I sorted that. Maria Christina.....while doing kylas bubbles the page crashed and one of my clicks aimed at kyla turned into an 8 for you so have 77d you again am also trying to dance for you!

Everyone looking good otherwise I think


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Im still around but not online too much. HAving bathroom done which hopefully will be finished the day before D day

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

lovely to hear from you

I had a reassurance scan yesterday and check over from the cons

Going back on monday for official scan and to confirm 1 hb or 2!

I dont mind either way but my mum keeps dreamin of me with a girl (singleton)

so we wil see!

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Em you were on a 2 so I have 7'd you

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks chris

i dont know people think its great fun 2's and 8's  

everyone is looking ok

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

I have 1 jelly baby on board   It had arms and everything lol. The spine was so clear as well i couldnt belive it. Im spot on for dates too  The other one did implant but then did nothing   I told dh the jelly baby kicked it out saying there is only womb enough for one of us   . Im in love already and it feels so real. The little heart was going so fast it was amazing  

Em put you back on 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

posted on your other thread salllyanne hon.  So pleased for you.


----------



## Kyla

Sallyanne - Wonderful news honey.

EBW - Thank you so much for my 777!

Everyone else looks good. Kyla xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em  brilliant news about your scan    
will keep everything crossed for you for monday
thanks for thinking of me lovely lady 

Sallyanne, ahhhhh bless, how lovely, am glad baby doing well

Chris, I still can't believe you're on here at all, how are you doing, picture looks great
you're doing so well, 
Whens D day honey ??

EBW it crashed on me too 

*I need my AF, any one got a dance for me Please*

  to all, sorry it's short and sweet, but 7's are looking good 

love hugs 
 to all 
MC xxxx


----------



## Kyla

Maria - I'm mentally dancing for you. I look daft dancing normally right now as Im all bump and bum!  Are you waiting for AF so you can start a tx cycle? Good luck!

Kyla xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Maria ~ for you  

                                                                                                          

Hope it works for you x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Maria Christina, I cant top that dance so will also mentally be doing a dance for you. x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Ladies

Sorry not been about, but have literally had the week from hell.

Dh, Jim had a stroke on Tuesday  , just before I was taking off for a day of golf!  He had a lunacar stroke, but has been lucky and by no means recovered I was able to collect him on Thursday.  Coming back Thursday from Hospital the bloody Jeep broke down, but managed to get that fixed yesterday.

Therefore, girls please keep an eye on my sevens as I don't want this spate of bad luck to end in three's. we were going to Rhodes on Wednesday for a week but obviously missed this.  We can't fly for a while so I've managed to get us a last minute cottage booking from ebay so flying around trying to get the pub sorted and us packed.

Sally, glad all was good with Jelly Baby!

Catch up with everybody on my return.

Louj x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Lou hon I am so sorry to read about your DH.  Hoping he has a speedy and full recovery.  Will definitely keep an eye on your sevens hon.  Although I cant blow them from home I am sure we will get you up to a 777 soon.

Have a nice relaxing break xx


----------



## Kyla

LouJ - OMG you poor thng (and DH). Glad he is okay but what a time you have had. Of course we will watch your 7's. Hope you get to enjoy some time away from it all.

Kyla xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj hunni im so sorry   Give dh this from me     Hope you have a nice relaxing time in your cottage hun

Kyla you were on a 9 so put you back to 77


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Lou - im so so sorry to hear about your dreadful week. I hope the week away will help DH to recuperate. Sending you big hugs

Sparkles x*


----------



## ikklesmiler

Louj

oh my god hun, that mustve been so scary!! Hope hes ok, wishing him a speedy recovery.
hugs to you both.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla

Sallyanne - Thanks hon. I had a lovely 777 too - some people are just plain mean


----------



## Kyla

Shoot, was trying to blow Ann back to a 77 but think someone is blowing with me 

Got there now


----------



## sallyanne1

lol i just noticed i will stop now   Let you take over thought they were going up fast


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

ikklesmiler - think there are too many of us trying for oyu hun! I'll stop and let someone else finish you off, but will come back to check!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

sorted it between the 3 of us!


----------



## Kyla

LOL!

Sorted out EBW back to a 77 too. Think everyone else is okay.


----------



## Maria Christina

Louj sorry to hear about your week
wish Jim better,    
sounds like you could both do with a break
hope this week will be a better week for you both  

Sparkle brilliant dance thank you honey  

Kyla thanks for your's, am waiting for AF, as it's first one since my op, then I'm allowed to go back for my frosties on the 3rd AF, hence the rush ahhhhhhhhhhh  
Never here when you want it  

EBW thanks  

Sallyanne, Kate, Sue and Em, hope you've all having a good weekend

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is having a good w/e

MC you were on an 8 so popped you back to a 77

Everyone else was ok

Love to all
Em


----------



## Martha Moo

kyla you were on a 9

popped u to a 77 and someoneput u on an 8 so popped u to a 77 again 

 that they stay there 

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sparkle you were on a single 7 so have 77d you.

Everyone else ok I think x


----------



## brownowl23

everyones ok

Might not get to post on here again before I go in hozzie

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

best of luck Chris xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Loads of love and luck Chris - cant wait to hear all about it!

Everyone looking ok - EBW thanks for mine 

Have a good week all 

X*


----------



## sallyanne1

Good luck Chris


----------



## Maria Christina

Em thanks for doing my bubbles honey, you are good, 
what time are you back at the hospital today
loads and loads of luck            

Chris good luck with those boys, bet you can't wait to meet them for real

everyone looks good

love nad hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya MC

am back at the hospital today at 345 hun

Hopefully leaving here about 1 to 130

Chris not long until you meet your boys you have done so well to get so far well done you

the wait i am sure has been worth it  

I bet ur gonna miss the bump !

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em will be thinking of you this afternoon
take good care sending lots of        

Chris when is it happening then 

must go back to bed, back is agony, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh     


love mc xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Em good luck for this afternoon     

MC - i so hope your back gets better soon.     

Chris - all the best of luck that is some great bump you have there.   

Sparklequeen - Hi hope you are ok?? I am doing lots of practising on a scrabble board at home  

Sallyanne - hope you are doing well.

Kyla - Hi ya hun hope you bump is doing well & still growing rapidly    

Hope you all had a great weekend & hi to everyone i have missed

7's all look ok.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*ooh, you were on a 9 sue! all sorted now *


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou sparklequeen


XXXXX


----------



## Kyla

Hi everyone. all looking good 7-wise 

Good luck Chris!

Kyla xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

everyones 7's are looking fine and dandy

We have one jellybean with heartbeat all looking good

Hope everyone is well

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

[fly]Fantasic news!!!![/fly]
Thats brilliant hun! congrats, bet it was wonderful to see!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ann Marie you were on 03 so put you on 777 hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

You were on an 8 

popped u back to a 77

Em


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, after doing my first jab last night im ready to come back on the 7 wagon lol,
can someone help me please  

everyone else seems to be ok  

love maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I cant belive someone ruined Ann Marie's 777    

Maz put you on 77 hun. Good luck for tonite


----------



## Guest

sallyanne1 said:


> I cant belive someone ruined Ann Marie's 777


they must have only just done it cos she was ok a sec ago 

thanks for sorting me out hun  why havent you posted on care bb? not seen you on there for a while, kath is like 60000 days overdue, its very stressful lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im lurking on there    To be honest i dont post alot on there at the mo coz alot of my friends have got BFN's and i dont want to upset them


----------



## Guest

aww dont be daft hun, they will all be happy for you babe, besides on our thread theres only me and ps that are still waiting for bfps, everyone else is already there


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

have popped you back to a 77!

everyone else is doing ok

Em


----------



## Kyla

Everyone looks okay. Long day today - could do with a nice nap 

Kyal xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya

Thanks for keeping an eyes on my &s girls!  Sallyanne thanks for the 777, shame it got ruined, but im planning on working up to 7777 and then I will try to freeze so no one can ruin them LOL

I have appt  with gp tommorow to see if she will confer with the lister about my tx, I am soooo nervous cos my last gp refused which has held my tx back.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Hope you are all well.

Em thats great you got to see your neanies heartbeat that must be amazing XXXX    

Kyla - you were on a an 8 again so i 77 you . XXX  

Can someone help me i have lost my 7's again!!

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

77'd you  

everyone else was ok

Love Em


----------



## suemac38

What would i do without you Em thankyou very much.

Hope you are keeping really well.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Sue am not too bad just v v tired and a feeling bit sick 
Dh off for a few days so hes doing the cooking  

Ann Marie hope your ok sweetie

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Still looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Em - you make sure he keeps looking after you well XX

Anne Marie - Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow. XXX   

Sue xX


----------



## Dolphin01

Sorry to be a pain but could someone change my 8 to a 7....

Thanks

Ruth xx


----------



## ZoeP

There you go Ruth.  I like seeing the 7's as well.


----------



## Dolphin01

Thanks Hun...I will sleep so much better now


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good today hope everyone is ok.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks sue,am soooooo nervous!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sorry hon missed that (Im a bit distracted this morning) best of luck today.


----------



## suemac38

Ann Marie

You will be fine. XXXXX      

Zoe - I put you onto a double 7 XXX

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

suemac38 said:


> Zoe - I put you onto a double 7 XXX


I'm sure she was ok just now...

Think we will have to keep a special eye on these 7s today.


----------



## suemac38

EBW1969 said:


> suemac38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe - I put you onto a double 7 XXX
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she was ok just now...
> 
> Think we will have to keep a special eye on these 7s today.
Click to expand...

I know someone sneaks about getting us all the time   

Look at me i have a 9 again  

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go Sue x


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou Very much XXX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*good luck today anne-marie  

Every one looking v good - double or triple 7's all round! *


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Just got back from GPs, she was an ok doctor, she said that she hasnt recieved my notes yet , they can take up to 8 weeks to get there! and then she has to do a summery of my notes which can take up to 6 weeks to get done, so she will write to lister and tell them that everything is ok but she cannot give them info from my notes as she does not have them.
I dont know how lister will take this,I was going to call them to tell them but cant see the point, they will call me when they have the letter, I wish they would just give me a date when i can start, this waiting is really messing with my head now, i have been doing the waiting game for over 8 weeks now.

Hope everyones ok, will let you know more when i know more

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looking good


----------



## ZoeP

thanks for that Sue.


----------



## ZoeP

just bumped your bubbles up as well Sue, lol got repetitive strain now. xx


----------



## suemac38

wow    thankyou very much zoe when i get a long time to sit here i will start bumping your up. XX

SueXX


----------



## ZoeP

you're welcome.  I'm not worried about being bumped up, thanks anyway though.  I obviously just have too much time on my hands when my young man is in bed.


----------



## J-Mo

Hello! 
Can I join you? 
Everyone else seems to be on ******** and Im feeling down whilst stimming!  
How does it work here then? Do you just keep blowing eachother bubbles?

Jen xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Jen! Hun! Welcome welcome welcome!
We are bubble patrollers!  Basically, we just pop into this thread whenever we can and check the members are on a lucky 7. Its amazing how many times we have to blow each day to make sure we all stay lucky lucky lucky! 
Im so sorry you are feeling down - it'll all be worth it in the end hun  
Anne-Marie - fingers crossed the notes get there ASAP and its all systems go for you 
Take care all
Sparkles x*


----------



## J-Mo

Hi Sparkle! 

Ok as you know Im not on here much but I need all the lucky 7s I can get! 
Hope you are ok.
Have just registered on ******** but havent a clue now what to do!!

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya Jen welcome to our happy, lucky 7 bubble thread.

All looking ok at the moment. XX

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Still looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

looking good


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyone is looking fine

zoe going to pop you onto a 77

Everyone is on a double or triple yay!

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ann marie you were on a 21....?!


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Em, just put yours up to 777

Zoe xx


----------



## Kamac80

Yep still all ok!

Kate xx


----------



## ZoeP

Kamac and EBW your bubbles have gone on to 778, I'll up 'em a bit.

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*  someones been blowing hard in my direction!  Thanks guys 
EBW, you were off (again! ) so tried to sort it but think someone else is too so i keep going over! Will have another check in a mo!
Everyone else looking good x
X*


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Seems we got there *


----------



## ikklesmiler

can someone checkmy bubbles please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla

I'm almost nervous to post as someone seems to stalk my 7's but thankyou so much for my 7777!!!!


----------



## suemac38

Kyla we have the same bubbles again they look great don't they XXX

Sue XX


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

arrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg i had 3 7's and some pain in the butt just got rid of one argh having a horrible day also


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

They do look very lucky and tidy!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kyla putting you on a 77 as some   messed up your lovely bubbles



Thanks for mine sparkle!!!


----------



## Guest

everyones lookin good


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW and Maz i have put you both on 777


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks hon, have a meeting in a minute but we will try and get you back up to a 777 I am sure there is 100 only 800 to go.....


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

sue you were on a 9

popped you to a 77

Short and sweet as M/W is due between 1 and 2

Em


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

sallyanne1 said:


> EBW and Maz i have put you both on 777


thanks hun  i will give you another 7 when i have a bit more time


----------



## sallyanne1

Em good luck with the mw hun


----------



## LoisLane

Hiya

I'm back from Cornwall, had a good break and DH is feeling better.  Weather was a bit pants, I'm forever the optimist and packed 3 bikinis and DH 3 pairs of shorts, I even bought a windbreak lol! Now we are back, can't get him to sit down, nightmare!

Anyway, no time for personals, but just wanted to say a big thankyou for all your lovely messages and my lovely 7's.

Louj x x x x


----------



## ZoeP

Sally and Kamac, put you both on 777


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers zoe

Kate xx


----------



## A1979

would someone mind blowing my bubbles to a 7...I am in the middle of attempt no. 7 and feel that I need all the help I can get!

Thanks and luck to everyone

Anna x


----------



## A1979

Oh me oh my!  That was quick!!!!

Thank you so much x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

WB Lou. We are off to cornwall next Friday so it seems like the place to go for ff'ers....hope you had a relaxing time x

I think bubbles looking good....but cant blow them from home anyway....


----------



## Kyla

Thanks EBW. Why are some poeple so nasty about 7's? It's discrimination I tell you!

Everyone looks good this morning. 

Kyla xx


----------



## ZoeP

still looking ok


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Just a quick pop on. No doubt youve all heard our bundles of joy arrived on Tuesday. 

I'll keep popping on when I can to chek everyones bubbles are ending in 7's although it may not be as often as normal for a while

Chris


----------



## ikklesmiler

oh wow!!! congratulations hunnie!!!! hope you and babies are doing ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Yay Chris so pleased for you- actually congratulated you on another bit of the site).

Hope we are all ok.

Bubbles looking very good at the moment.  Thanks for mine!


----------



## Guest

zoe you were on an 8, only had time to to put u on a 7 hun, sorry


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Maz


----------



## sallyanne1

Zoe i put you on 77 hun


----------



## LoisLane

Hiya Sue

You were on a 9, so have 77'd you.

Louj x


----------



## Tina xx

Chris and hubby








on your bundles on joy,























They are beautiful and you have choosen 2 lovely names. Well done!!!

Love Tina xx


----------



## A1979

Chris and Family....

...congratulations on the birth of your ickle babies!!!!  

Enjoy getting to know one another

Love

Anna x


----------



## ZoeP

thanks Sallyanne,

All looking ok at the moment.


----------



## Tina xx

All looking good at the moment  

Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

ive been told my bubbles are 7777, is there anyway i can keep then at that for a while? i need all the luck i can grab at the mo.

Ann marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

I don't know if you can keep them at that, have you posted on technical support and asked there?

Hopefully people will leave them alone cos they look so nice.

Good luck with getting the ball rolling Ann Marie, its a shame that its taking so long for you.

xx


----------



## ZoeP

just thought there must be a way you can do it because I've tried to give bubbles to people before and their bubbles have stayed the same.  Or maybe it was just because they had so many bubbles.


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for your replys zoe, will post tommorow to hopefully give some good news after ive spoken to clinic (dont hold yr breath though.lol)

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

I'll cross my fingers for you instead of holding my breath then lol.  I know what the clinics can be like....had a mare with mine to start off with, but mine was crossed wires I think.

Good luck with the phone call, I'll look on here tomorrow to see how it went.

Zoe xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun
oh and baby Jack is gorgeous!!

Ann marie xxx


----------



## ZoeP

awww thanks.  He looked a right cheeky monkey earlier - he was dressed as Dracula for his first fancy dress party - he loved dressing up, much to my surprise lol.

Is that your daughter in the pic...she looks really cute in her school uniform.


----------



## ZoeP

actually she looks to young to be in a school uniform so maybe its a dress...those photos are too small.  They need to take up half that side so you can see them properly lol.  My eyes must be getting old.


----------



## ikklesmiler

lol, yes,my daughter shannon, shes 7 (not in school uniformhun,in summer dress)but thanks, she does look cute sometimes  lol

Ann xxx


----------



## ZoeP

awww bless, lovely age.  I hope they can freeze your bubbles.  Someone has just posted on the other bubble thread about taking a bubble away from hers....so will have to see if they can do that as well.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi all

all 77/777/7777 looking good

Dh is on nights

Willow decided she couldnt wait any longer so had to let her out!

not sure what she saw but she dashed in normally she waits about a bit and since she came in theres been two big bangs from out the back  shes skulked off back to bed now typical!

Hopefully it was just next doors cat!

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all

I am so very very wet....was that a months rain that appeared as I came out of the station?

Bubbles all looking good.


----------



## ikklesmiler

morning all

phoned the lister and they said they are still waiting for letter from gp, they havnt recieved it yet.
so its just more waiting til they recieve that i guess.

Ann Marie x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## ZoeP

Hi Ann Marie,

Sorry you didn't get the news you wanted when you phoned the Lister today.  Hope your GP gets the letter off soon.

Zoe x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Zoe

thanks hun, well if she doesnt send the letter she will be sick of me, cos im gonna keep phoning her til she sends it! if she hasnt sent it by end of the week, im gonna make an apointment to see her and ask her to write it while im there and ill send it! (hope that works!!!)

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

Good idea Ann Marie, I think I would do the same as well. 

xx


----------



## Kyla

Gosh, I don't know who did it, but look at my bubbles! Thank you so much!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

ooooooooooooooooooooh kyla - look at your big bump now!


----------



## Kyla

I know - just deciding which photo but think this one shows it off better  I feel huge!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Its a good thing, and hunny - you aint seen nothing yet! You are gonna be MAHOOOOSIVE!


----------



## Kyla

Someone just put me on an 8 - I'm going to see if I can get a mod to fix it.


----------



## J-Mo

Dont worry Kyla Ive put you back on a 7! 

Hi girls xx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok for now.

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Everyone looks good!  

Louj x


----------



## Kamac80

Still all looking ok.

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hiya Sue

77'd you again as you were on a 9, again  !

Louj x


----------



## ZoeP

Ann Marie,

you were on 7787.  I tried to get you up to 8777 but I missed and got 8778 so kept going, then I think someone else was helping me and we shot over the 9777 as well, got there in the end with a 777 though.  I hope no one spoils it again.

Did you phone your GP today?

Zoe xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Zoe

thanks hun!!!  I was hoping that a mod would be able to have frozen my bubbles at 7777, but obviously not   
Im glad they are on a 777 though!!!  thank you hunnie

didnt call gp today (actually i did, but they were already closed!) am going to call tommorowanyway, lets hope they say letter has been sent.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

actually my bubbles look cool now,i like that number!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeP

I saw that the mods can't freeze the bubbles in reply to someone yesterday I think it was.  They can change them back though, although I don't know how easy it is for them to do that.  I did debate whether to up them.  I haven't got a problem if you want to keep them at 7777 and one of the mods will change it for you though.  Was gonna try and get you onto 77777 by the time of your tx, but think that might be pushing it a bit   
I'm sure I can get you up to 17777 though.

Its a shame that people up them by 1 when they are on all 7's.

Good luck with phoning your GP tomorrow and I hope they sent the letter off Monday.

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL!! your finger is going to ache by the time you finish my bubbles honey!!! but thank you, thank you thank you!!
I have blown you 100 and will blow you more later.

Will let you know what happend when i call gp tommorow.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

thanks for my bubbles hun.

Do you know any of the receptionists at your GP's?  I used to work at a GP's and you get some really nice receptionists and some nasty old   (there wasn't a cow haha) receptionists.  Just if there is someone there that you can have a bit of a banter with then they might make it their mission to get things sorted for you quickly.  I know I used to try my best - but some of the GP's at the practice I worked at could have also done with a stick of dynamite up their   to get things done.

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## Martha Moo

zoe

popped you onto a 777

Em


----------



## ZoeP

wow thanks Em.

How are you?  not long till your next scan.  I bet it seems like ages though, I remember the waiting for mine.

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya zoe

i am full of cold bad head and morning sickness all day what a combination mind all worth it i guess!

last week went quickly this week is sooo slow hopefully it will speed up by the weekend

Em


----------



## ZoeP

Awwww Em, its so typical to get a cold when you're pregnant, I hope it clears soon.  I hadn't had one for months before and then when you are limited to what you can take I ended up with one.

Sorry to hear you're suffering from morning sickness.  Not good when it lasts all day.  I hope that settles soon as well, although it can be reassuring as well at times.

Its Jack's birthday next week as well, so its also going slow for me.  Want to give him his presents already haha.  Roll on your scan.....enjoy it Em, you deserve it.

Zoe xx


----------



## Kamac80

Em hope u feel better soon.

All bubbles looking ok.

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

belated morning all

Looking good on the bubble front.

Been to gp this morning my (2nd) water infection has gone hooray!  I didnt even know I had this one but have been on the anti-bs for a while.

Please keep an eye on my bubbles over the next week and a bit as I go away on Friday morning (Cornwall) until Saturday 6 October and probably wont be able to get online during that time!

Hope you feel better soon em x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Well I called docs this morning and they told me they have recieved my notes today so they will be doing a summery of them this week, then they will get letter sent off to lister, they said it should be sent next tuesday, so i have to call them next wednesday to check its been done.
So things are finally going to get moving!!

I could be on pill for october period (which will be between 16th and 23rd) as my hiv is due 17th october. I only have another 2 bloods to be done and lister said the results take about 3 weeks.
Keep everything crossed for me girls!!


----------



## Kyla

Everyone is looking lovely on the 777 front today 

Kyla xx


----------



## ZoeP

Excellent news Ann Marie, its good when things start happening.  Hopefully next Wednesday the letter will be received at the clinic.

I hope you're feeling better Em 

Zoe xx


----------



## ZoeP

Em bumped you up to 7777

Bumped you up some more as well Ann Marie

xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Zoe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Ouch, somebody blew my bubbles for luck, without realising I was on 7777!  Could somebody please try and sort me out.  Everyone else is looking good.

Louj x


----------



## Kyla

Louj - You might be better off asking a mod to drop you down by 10?


----------



## Tina xx

Lou, got you to a 77, will try to get you to a 777 if the mods can't change you back XX


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Just thought i would say a quick hi. I have the week off this week & have been keeping myself busy therefore not been on here much.

Em & Sallyanne hope you are still feeling ok & you are looking forward to your next scans.

icklesmiler - sounds like it is moving at last that is great news.

Kyla - how did you get that many bubbles

Hope everyone else is well.

Bubbles look ok at the mo.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

suemac

you were on a 1 

have popped u to a 77

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

gonna leave you for a while as I go away to sunny(!) cornwall......

Hope bubbles arent too difficult to sort in my absence.

I will miss FF, unless I can get on my dad's computer and still log in occasionally....!

Catch you "later" have a good week...


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Have a lovely time!

Dont worry - we'll patrol  in your absence! 

X*


----------



## brownowl23

HI Evryone

a quick pop oin while the boys are asleep.

Everyone's bubbles looking good

Chris


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*aw chris - just seen your bubbas for the first time - they are sooooo sweet *


----------



## TwiceBlessed

whizzing by meant to be packing....rofl

Chris the boys are lovely!

Can someone please sort out Chris's bubbles she is only on a single 7 and I cant do them from here....

"see" you all next weekend unless I can get on here from my holiday home!


----------



## LoisLane

Hi All

Thanx Tina
77'd you Chris, your boys are so cute!
EBW have a fab holiday, hope the weather is good for you!

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Chris

777'd you.

Louj x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hope everyones ok
hugs
Ann marie xxx


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking good

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*omg! im on 7777  - thank you all SO much *


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

 to Tina

Hope you have a lovely  birthday if only i could remember mine       


Have a great day

love Emxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Ditto Tina hun - happy birthday for tomorrow - hope you have a lovely lovely day


----------



## Tina xx

All bubbles looking good!

Thanks girls, had a drink with friends and family last night to celebrate my last night being a 20 something  I'm now 30!!!! OH MY GOD!!!!! I can't believe it, but I don't feel any different  Have celebrated my birthday twice already and have to celebrate tonight and tomorrow night! Wow it's been fun    
























Love Tina xxxxx


----------



## joann7164

hi tina (my wonderful sister!) happy birthday hun     glad you loved your balloon hope you have a brill evening speak to you 2moz loads of love jo, mike, and jamie xxxx p.s ur smileys are cool!!


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Jo,

The Balloon was a real surprise!!! Glad you like the smilies







Will give you a ring tomorrow, enjoy your curry tonight. Hopefully we will be down on Thursday. Give Jamie a hug and kiss for me







Tell him good luck at the football on Sunday






























Love Tina xx

PS all bubbles still looking good xxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Susie - You were on 79 so have taken you back to 77. No idea about my bubbles, but loving them lots!


----------



## Kyla

Sparkle - I didn't change your 7779 in case you wanted a mod to take you back down to 7777


----------



## suemac38

Thanks Kyla  .........they just won't stay on a 7 will they!!

Love Sue XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*  Ive only just realised - thanks - ive asked mods if they'd be kind enough....why do some people have to spoil things? Surely noone can even be mistaken that its not lucky to be 7777 - the gits!  *


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I went for my 8 wk scan today which went well but whilst i was there some   put me on an 8 could someone please pu back to a 7

thanks em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

There you go hon.

Louj x


----------



## ZoeP

Ann Marie, I finally got you back up to 7777.

I hope your GP has sent that letter today

xx

Em, got you back up to 777 you were on 787

Glad your scan went ok.  Look forward to seeing your new scan pic

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*zoe hun, are you on 1000 on purpose? Didnt want to move you if not *


----------



## ZoeP

no I'm not sparklequeen, only just noticed it myself.  Would rather a 7.

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

all done


----------



## ZoeP

ty hun x


----------



## Tina xx

How is everyone this morning? Hope you are all well. All bubbles are looking good  

Love Tina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*hi tina hun - how was your birthday in the end? Love your new pic on ******** *


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi
hope everyones ok
havfnt been online much the past few days (actually havnt been online at all!)  have had mumto stay for weekend so spent all my time with her and now father in law has been rushed into hospital so things are pretty stressful here.

I phoned my docs yesterday to see if letter has been sent to clinic yet but of course it hasnt, i was told to call them on thursday as it should have been done by then... lets hope so!!

Hugs

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*aw, ann marie - thinking of you at this difficult time hun *


----------



## Kamac80

Yep all looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Still looking good. 
Kyla x


----------



## noodle

Hi Girls,

Can someone please put my bubbles so they all end in 7's please?? I need lots of luck and help at the mo

thanks nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Nicky

I've 77'd you will have another go a bit later.

Loujx


----------



## noodle

thanks lou xxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, all bubbles look good. 

Sparkly, I've posted on Sparkly chat hun  

Tina xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Nicky

7777'd you with some help from somebody !

Hope everything is good with you.

Louj x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

I phoned docs this morning and finally the letter has been typed! I have to call back after 4 this afternoon to make sure doc has signed it then im going to pick ip up and either send myself or take to the clinic tommorow.
Hopefully the letter has all the info that the clinic need and then i can my last blood tests done and this cycle can get underway!!

Hope everyones ok.

Hugs Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Great news Ann-Marie! Everyone looking good *


----------



## ZoeP

Excellent news Ann Marie,  I don't blame you for picking it up yourself either.  

Take care
Zoe xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

fantastic news honey

Zoe  to Jack for tomorrow are you excited lol

Everyone is looking good

Em


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Kyla

Good news Ann Marie.

Nicky - Good luck for scan tomorrow!

All 7's look good. Thanks loads for my lovely 17777 - not sure how long it will last but it looks lovely


----------



## ZoeP

Kyla, someone has bumped you up to 7778, I haven't touched it in case you wanted to drop back the one.

Thanks Em,  yes I'm really excited.  I keep asking Jack how old he is going to be and he says 3, so we've lost a year somewhere, or should that be gained a year lol.  He's full of a cold and high temp etc....so looks like we might not be able to go out tomorrow.  Will have to see how he is, he'll have loads of prezzies and cake to keep him occupied though   

Take care all 
Zoe xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Happy Birthday to Jack! *


----------



## Kamac80

Poo i just bumped Kyla up for now and then read the msg!

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls!

well my letter got to the clinic this morning... I will be having my last blood tests on 17th october, then starting the pill (after/on?) my next af, which is about 23rd october, the clinic said that if all goes well with the blood tests then tx will start around 19th november!!

I am all excited now!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Great news Ann Marie! Everyone looking good *


----------



## ikklesmiler

someones blown me one bubble  ,,, can a mod please take it away for me, thanks xxxxxx


----------



## ZoeP

thank you Sparkles, he had a great day and is whacked out in bed now.  

Great news Ann Marie, I bet the time really drags for you now from now until November, but how exciting that soon it will be your tx time.  What a bummer that someone upped your bubbles, I'm sure a mod can sort it though.  It might be worth adding onto the bubble thread in technical where a couple of other people asked a mod to minus one.

Take care all
Zoe xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi everyone

Sorry i have not really been about alot lately life has been busier than usual if that is possible!!

Hope you are all keeping really well & you all have a great weekend.

Take Care 

LOve Sue xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Im BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!

Bubbles looking good.

Hope we are all ok x


----------



## Martha Moo

wow its quiet here!

Ann Marie and Zoe popped you both to a 77

Everyone else was ok

EBW hope that you had a lovely time away

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em

[fly]Thanks honey! xxx[/fly]


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good

Hope all are well

I have my 25w+2 appt today and am feeling a bit nervous!


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW for your appt    

am sure all will be fine and dandy

EMxx


----------



## Tina xx

EBW








with your appointment today, you will be fine 

Tina xx


----------



## ZoeP

Em, thanks for my bubbles

EBW, I remember the appts well when pregnant, I was a big worrier.  I'll ditto what everyone else has said, Good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Take care all
Zoe xx


----------



## Kamac80

EBW good luck with appointment!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

EBW good luck with appointment   


Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Ann marie have popped u back to a 77

EBW how did ur appt go hun 

hope all is well

love to all

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em hun.

How are you feeling?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all looking good I think

appointment went well as far as beanie concerned.  As for me I have put on too much weight already!  Hm what am I meant to do stop eating??!!!


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

HIya girls

everyone is looking good 

EBW glad that the appt went well
maybe baby is going to be bigger i think m/w think that everyone is an average but we arent all mrs average are we!

Ann Marie am okish full of cold, getting bit fed up with it now had it since bfp yesterday it was seeming better today its back full on again  

never mind with any luck it will have disappeared before the baby actually arrives!


How r u hun ok 

Em


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya all

EBW - glad your appointment went well. Big bubba....ouch!! 

Em  - sorry to hear you are feeling rough hopt it leaves you soon. Just noticed it is your 16th anniversary tommorrow have a really nice one, you doing anything much??       

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok. 7's all look ok.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

its debatable 

we were going to cambridge initially so dh could see his family and i was going to meet my best friend as havent seen her since my bfp seems to have been a change of plan so who knows 

Hopefully will find out from dh when he gets up in an hour or so

i am not fussed about going but we will see 

Em


----------



## suemac38

Em Whatever you do hope you have a nice on XXX

Sue X


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

just popped you on a 77 you were on a 9

thanks hun, my mum just rang and said shes going to her caravan for the weekend and if we want to go with her we can do so maybe do that will see what dh says when he gets up

Em


----------



## suemac38

Thanks for my 7's it when i post on here it happens.

Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em (heffalump)

Im sure your cold will go b4 baby arrives! if not its the longest cold in history i think!!!

Hope you feel better soon hun.

HUgs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

hi girls, been recommended by the lovely EBW1969 to join you all as I am a 7 freak too     

hello and baby dust to all


----------



## gogo

Hi everyone, may I please join your lucky bubble thread? love gogo.xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh my we are on page 50 I think!


----------



## kizzymouse

Go go will try get your bubbles up to 777 at the end chick


----------



## TwiceBlessed

a few for gogo from me but can someone get kizzy up to a 777 too please I have to go home in a couple of mins!


----------



## kizzymouse

there you go hun should be 10777 now


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116303.msg1640508#msg1640508

Happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

